# Ornate frog toe wiggling?



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

I have noticed that my ornate lifts his back legs up and wiggles his toes at feeding times.I cannot find any info on this but it seems like he is trying to attract prey, a bit like an angler fish uses its lure.Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

i wriggle my toes when i eat, its a comfort thing:2thumb:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

He thinks he's a dart frog!! My darts do the same thing when they're chasing their food around, I've heard it's a sign of excitement/arousal! Either that or like you say they're attracting the prey to them.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

manda88 said:


> He thinks he's a dart frog!! My darts do the same thing when they're chasing their food around, I've heard it's a sign of excitement/arousal! Either that or like you say they're attracting the prey to them.


Many animals do it in various ways! Frogs wiggle toes with excitment, leopard geckos and some others there tail tips etc. It's all exciting, well observed!


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Horned frogs wriggle there toes to lure in there prey....100%


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

RAIN MAN said:


> Horned frogs wriggle there toes to lure in there prey....100%


 you must be right because when my toes start to go my lass gets the tea on:lol2: joking aside my horned frogs are to lazy to wiggle anything

cheers spencer...........


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

:2thumb:LMAO...Spencer your a funny lad. They tend to only do it when juvis. none of mine do it anymore either...my african bullfrogs still do though.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah mine did this a few times, lifts his back leg right up over his head and then wiggled his toes around its really freaky!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

RAIN MAN said:


> :2thumb:LMAO...Spencer your a funny lad. They tend to only do it when juvis. none of mine do it anymore either...my african bullfrogs still do though.


i will have to pay more attention the next time the pixies are hungry as there grabbing stuff of the forceps before i even get a chance to put it in front of them,

cheers spencer..............


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've often seen my toads do it- I don't believe its anything to do with attracting prey, just excitement- like when a cat shuffles its bum and lashes its tail before pouncing.:lol2:


----------

